# Pen & Paper RPG Wie genau???



## Luccah (3. September 2006)

Hab hier mal die Foren Suche zu Pen & Paper benutzt, doch nichts gefunden..
Doch würde ich mich wirklich mal dafür interessieren, kann mir jemand mal was dazu erzählen?
Ich weiss nur: das es verschiedene Regelwerke zu verschiedenen Spielen gibt 
( The Masqerade, D&D, DSA und und und), dann noch das es einen Spieleleiter gibt und das jeder eine Charaktertabelle hat um zu skillen etc., dann noch das man es teilweise mit Würfeln spielt. Es gibt wohl auch Bücher für die diversen Regelwerke (die meist  in englisch sind..(paaah)
*Nun zum Punkt *: Wie geht das genau?  Ab wieviel Spieler kann man loslegen?
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr so?
Hab auch schon mal recherschiert, aber da war meist was für Leute mit P&P- Erfahrungen   
Also, bitte teilt mir Euer Wissen mit!!Danke!!


----------



## lenymo (3. September 2006)

Hab zu dem Thema nen ganz interessanten Movie ca. 130 MB groß download ging bei mir ganz fix.


----------



## Kevex (3. September 2006)

hi du,
Als ich acht jahre jung war hab ich immer mit meinem cousang und konsorten DSA gespielt.
Wir waren damals zu fünft und die sechste Person war der Spielleiter.
Der Leiter hatte Bücher und Tabellen der Gegner etc da stand eigentlich alles soweit drin was man wissen musste.


----------



## xMANIACx (3. September 2006)

Pen & Paper Rollenspiele kann man eigentlich mt beliebig vielen Spielern spielen + einen Meister. Ich persönlich würde aber nicht unter 3 Spielern + Meister spielen und die Gruppe nicht größer als 6 Spieler + Meister werden lassen, denn bei zu wenigen Spielern wird es doch langweilig und bei zu vielen Spielern verliert der Meister leicht den überblick bzw. er hat schlicht und ergreifend nicht genug Zeit um sich um jeden Spieler zu kümmern (denn er muss ja mit jedem Spieler reden um zu wissen was der Spieler gerade macht/machen möchte etc.).
Wenn du nun genug Spieler hast geht es als nächstes daran ein Rollenspielsystem zu finden, da ist es eigentlich egal welches ihr nehmt, hauptsache es macht eucht Spaß. Das Problem ist das es bei den meisten Systemen hunderte von Büchern gibt. Welche Bücher es sich jeweils lohnt zu kaufen weiss ich nicht, da es von System zu System anders ist, da muss man sich vorher informieren (in den meisten Fantasy, Comic, Rollenspielläden kennen sich die Leute sehr gut aus und können dich dann sicher beraten).
Danach müsst ihr bestimmen wer eure Spielerrunde leiten soll (in meiner RP Gruppe rotieren wir oft den Meister, also nicht nach jeder Sitzung, sondern nach einem abgeschlossenem Abenteuer). Am besten sollte jemand meistern der schon Erfahrung mit Rollenspielen dieser Art hat, falls so einer fehlt muss sich einer in die Materie einlesen (das kann durchaus etwas dauern) und dann versuchen die erste Runde meistern. Am besten ist es natürlich wenn alle alles lesen, aber da es so unglaublich viel ist lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, da man eh immer wieder nachschlagen muss wenn es etwas ungewöhnlicher wird. Die Spieler sollten sich aber auf jeden Fall sachen zu ihren Rassen/Klassen/Göttern/Fähigkeiten etc. durchlesen. Der Rest kommt oft beim Spielen von ganz allein. Als ich damals mit RP anfing hatte ich auch null Ahnung von dem ganzen, dann hat mein Meister mit mir einen Charakter gemacht und mir ein Buch zu dem Charakter gegeben welches ich kurz las. Kampfsystem etc. wurde mir dann während des Spielens erklärt.
Nun zu der Aufgabe der Spieler und Meister. Der Meister leitet die Runden, das heisst er denkt sich ein Abenteuer aus das die Spieler bestehen müssen. Des weiteren muss er sich um die Spieler kümmern, sprich er muss sich informieren was die Spieler machen und was sie machen wollen. 
Des weiteren sollte der Meister auch die Spieler beobachten. Es wäre z.B. nicht im Sinne des Rollenspieles wenn ein guter Charakter bei der Folter eines kleinen Kindes zusieht (ist ein extremes Beispiel wo der Meister den Spieler ermahnen sollte, oder wenn es öfters vorkommt auch irgendwie bestrafen sollte, wobei man sowas nicht direkt in den ersten Runden machen sollte, sondern mit so etwas sollte man erst Anfangen wenn die Spieler auch etwas Erfahrung haben). 
Die Spieler müssen natürlich ihren Charakter spielen. Dazu kann man nicht viel sagen, ausser das der Charakter in seiner Rolle sein sollte. Es lohnt sich im übrigen ein Zeichen einzuführen um zu zeigen das ein Spieler mal "out of character" spricht, da es sonst zu bösen verwechslungen kommen kann wenn man mal ein Späßchen macht (wir heben für gewöhnlich die Hand beim OOC Sprechen, wie in der Schule).

So, noch kurz etwas zu dem erstellen der Charaktere, das könnt ihr vor dem Abenteuer machen, also bevor der Meister es erstellt hat oder danach, je nach Wunsch des Meisters. (es gibt einige Abenteuer wo z.B. zwingend ein Magier von nöten ist, Blöd wenn die Gruppe dann keinen zur Hand hat  )

mfg,
xMANIACx


----------



## Connor (3. September 2006)

Luccah am 03.09.2006 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab hier mal die Foren Suche zu Pen & Paper benutzt, doch nichts gefunden..
> Doch würde ich mich wirklich mal dafür interessieren, kann mir jemand mal was dazu erzählen?
> Ich weiss nur: das es verschiedene Regelwerke zu verschiedenen Spielen gibt
> ( The Masqerade, D&D, DSA und und und), dann noch das es einen Spieleleiter gibt und das jeder eine Charaktertabelle hat um zu skillen etc., dann noch das man es teilweise mit Würfeln spielt. Es gibt wohl auch Bücher für die diversen Regelwerke (die meist  in englisch sind..(paaah)
> ...


Bei http://dsa-ring.com/findest du eine Linkliste mit etlichen Seiten, alles DSA.
So kenne ich DSA:
Grundsätzlich kannst du alleine oder in einer Gruppe spielen. Bei Gruppen hast du einen Spielleiter und meist 3-6 Spieler. Der Spielleiter/Meister erzählt die Geschichte, spielt die NPCs, etc. Die Spieler spielen ihre eigene Rolle. 
Bücher und Regelwerke dienen als Hilfestellung, man kann, muss sich aber nicht dran halten. Manche Gruppen ändern Regeln, die ihnen nicht gefallen ab.


----------



## KONNAITN (3. September 2006)

Luccah am 03.09.2006 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab hier mal die Foren Suche zu Pen & Paper benutzt, doch nichts gefunden..
> Doch würde ich mich wirklich mal dafür interessieren, kann mir jemand mal was dazu erzählen?
> Ich weiss nur: das es verschiedene Regelwerke zu verschiedenen Spielen gibt
> ( The Masqerade, D&D, DSA und und und), dann noch das es einen Spieleleiter gibt und das jeder eine Charaktertabelle hat um zu skillen etc., dann noch das man es teilweise mit Würfeln spielt. Es gibt wohl auch Bücher für die diversen Regelwerke (die meist  in englisch sind..(paaah)
> ...


Ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst, dass die Regelwerkbücher meist auf Englisch sind, aber ein Freund von mir (ein begeisterter P&P-Spieler) hat tonnenweise Regelbücher zuhause und die sind alle auf deutsch. Ich denke der Markt hier ist groß genug um Übersetzungen zu rechtfertigen.

Zum Spielprinzip: 
Ich bin zwar kein Profi und habe vor Jahren nur hin und wieder bei einer Runde mitgespielt, aber abgesehen von den Regeln, die wirklich etwas Einarbeitungszeit bedürfen, ist das Prinzip im Grunde recht einfach:
Jeder Mitspieler (je mehr desto besser, aber ich würde sagen Spaß macht das ganze erst ab 3 Personen + Spielleiter) wählt einen Charakter (Name, Rasse, Beruf..., verteilt seine ausgewürfelten Attributspunkte- das übliche RPG-Prozedere eben) und wird dann vom Spielleiter mit vorgegebenen oder selbst erfundenen Situationen, Aufgaben etc. konfrontiert, die man dann absolvieren soll.

Ein vereinfachtes Beispiel: Die Party erhält von Hugo dem Händler den Auftrag ein Artefakt aus den nahegelegenen Ruinen zu bergen. Der Spielleiter übernimmt dabei die Aufgabe des Erzählers, Regelüberwachers und entscheidet auch darüber wie und ob sich eure Handlungen auf die Situation auswirken. 
Angenommen ihr kommt also bei der Ruine an und findet dort drei Orks vor. (die Info kommt natürlich vom Spielleiter) Die Frage ist also was macht ihr? Will ein Partymitglied zuerst mal die Lage checken und sich anpirschen, muss er mit Würfeln einen Geschicklichkeitswurf machen. Je nach Fähigkeiten des Charakters gelingt dieser leichter oder schwerer. 
Schlägt der Wurf fehl, teilt einem der Spielleiter z.B. mit, dass ein Ork auf euch  aufmerksam geworden ist und ihr müßt entscheiden wie ihr darauf reagiert und so weiter... 
Bei Aktionen, die spezielle Fähigkeiten erfordern, muss gewürfelt werden- das gilt natürlich auch für Angriffe. Der beim Gegner verursachte Schaden/Trefferpunkteabzug wird durch die Waffe, entsprechende Fähigkeiten und das Würfelglück ermittelt. Ganz ähnlich wie bei Computer RPGs, nur muss das ganze manuell errechnet und erwürfelt werden.


----------



## Goddess (3. September 2006)

Für Menschen ganz ohne Erfahrungen im Bereich "P&P" empfehle ich Dungeons & Dragons for Dummies Aber Achtung, der Inhalt ist komplett Englisch. Weiterführende Informationen rund um D&D finden sich zu hauf auf der Wizards of the Coast Homepage. Hier sind vor allem die Foren ein wichtiger Anlauf-Punkt.


----------



## Kevex (3. September 2006)

lenymo am 03.09.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zu dem Thema nen ganz interessanten Movie ca. 130 MB groß download ging bei mir ganz fix.



Cooles Movie


----------



## Luccah (3. September 2006)

Vielen Dank an Euch alle, insbesondere an xManiacx, der sich hier echt ins Zeug gelegt hat   
Eine weitere Frage zum Spieleleiter:Er/Sie muss doch sicher zuvor eine Welt erstellen und  sich Gedanken über Quests und wo Gegner sind erstellen etc
oder gibt es Welten die vorgegeben sind und zur Grundlage nimmt? Waren die Forgotten Realms nicht auch eine P&P Vorlage?
Also wie hier zu lesen ist, frage ich mich welchen Aufwand der Meister beim Erstellen vor sich hat, oder ergibt sich im Spielverlauf die Richtung?
Und wie interagieren die Spieler miteinander?Was ist mit den Würfeln?Und wie und wann kommen diese zum Einsatz?
Kann mir jemand ein Regelwerk nennen, welches Einsteiger freundlich ist?
Oder auch Buchempfehlungen.
So jetzt schau ich mir kurz das Movie an. Bis gleich
hoffe es wird hier noch einiges zu Wort kommen, nochmal Danke an ALLE!


----------



## xMANIACx (3. September 2006)

> Er/Sie muss doch sicher zuvor eine Welt erstellen und  sich Gedanken über Quests und wo Gegner sind erstellen etc
> oder gibt es Welten die vorgegeben sind und zur Grundlage nimmt? Waren die Forgotten Realms nicht auch eine P&P Vorlage?



Die Forgotten Realms sind die Welt von Dungeons & Dragons. Du musst dir also keine ganze Welt ausdenken. Alle Regelwerke die ich kenne haben ne komplett eigene (oft sehr detailiert beschriebene) Welt. Es gibt auch Karten zu den Welten. Zu den Quests gibt es nur soviel zu sagen, dass der Meister sich einen "roten Faden" zusammenschreiben sollte. Alles komplett bis in letzte Detail zu planen lohnt sich nicht, da es sein kann das die Spieler Aufgaben komplett anders lösen als du es von ihnen erwartest, schliesslich gibt es in einem P&P RP komplette Handlungsfreiheit. Random Encounter solltest du aber vlt. schon im vorraus planen, also nicht die exakten Orte wo sie auftauchen, sondern grundsätzlich einfach auf was deine Gruppe so stoßen könnte.



> Also wie hier zu lesen ist, frage ich mich welchen Aufwand der Meister beim Erstellen vor sich hat, oder ergibt sich im Spielverlauf die Richtung?



Der Meister versucht grob die Richtung vorzugeben, der Rest ergibt sich dann oft von selbst (das kann auch heissen das es mal komplett an der Story vorbei geht, als Meister kannst du die Gruppe jedoch wieder auf die richtige Spur bringen).



> Und wie interagieren die Spieler miteinander?Was ist mit den Würfeln?Und wie und wann kommen diese zum Einsatz?



Die Spieler reden ganz normal miteinandern, vorrausgesetz ihre Charaktere sprechen die gleichen Sprachen (normalerweise der Fall ^^) und sie sind nahegenug zu sammen. Wann gewürfelt wird kannst du als Meister bestimmen. Wenn z.B. ein Spieler im Wald eine Fährte sucht kannst du entweder sagen, Würfel das mal mit einer Fähigkeit aus, oder du sagst du findest eine Spur, weil die Spur deiner Meinung nach extrem offensichtlich ist (sowas wie ein Horde Orks die viele Spuren im Wald hinterlassen hat die jeder Waldläufer sofort sehen würde). Beim Würfeln muss man aber immer etwas aufpassen, denn zuviel Würfel unterbindet oft den Spielfluss ein wenig.



> Kann mir jemand ein Regelwerk nennen, welches Einsteiger freundlich ist? Oder auch Buchempfehlungen.



D&D/DSA sind die typischen Fantasy Rollenspiele, Shadowrun wenn ihr Sci-Fi als Szenario möchtet, World of Darkness (Vampire, Werwolf) ist ein Endzeitszenario. Einsteigerfreundlich ist als PC Spieler sicher D&D da einem die Regel schon öfter begegnet sind (NWN, BG etc.). 

Als Buchempfehlung jeweils erstmal das Hauptbuch, da steht genug drin um eine Runde zu bestreiten. Zu viele Bücher würde ich am Anfang nicht holen, da man sonst mit Informationen zugemüllt wird.


mfg,
xMANIACx


----------



## Luccah (3. September 2006)

Danke, habe mir auch gerade das Movie angeschaut ,da konnte ich mir schon ein Bild machen, wie das so abgeht, scheint ja doch nicht sooo kompliziert zu sein wie ich dachte   .Ich werde mal nach Regelbücher Auschau halten. Ist sicher auch besser mit nen Game anzufangen, welches man vom PC kennt.
Mit den Würfeln das habe ich nun einigermaßen verstanden (Damage Points,Treffer oder verfehlen etc.)
Aber was würfelt man denn noch so aus und  wie funktioniert das genau?
(z.B. ob ein Dieb jemanden heimlich bestehlen kann...da kommt doch noch der Skill des Diebes in Anbetracht)
und wie werden neue Fähigkeiten erlernt, gibt es Stufen die man aufsteigt und somit neue EP´s die man dann verteilen kann (habe mir schon so Tabellen für Vampire besorgt)
Es wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir das noch beantworten könntet, übrigens finde ich es super das ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen mitteilt.

Update: habe gerade mal ein wenig recherchiert, kennt einer  G.U.R.P.S. ?, ist wohl so´n allgemeines, einfaches Regelwerk. dann kam mir noch Shadowrun entgegen, eher futuristisch...Kennt das jemand?


----------



## KONNAITN (4. September 2006)

Luccah am 03.09.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was würfelt man denn noch so aus und  wie funktioniert das genau?
> (z.B. ob ein Dieb jemanden heimlich bestehlen kann...da kommt doch noch der Skill des Diebes in Anbetracht)


Je höher deine Skills für eine Tätigkeit, desto größer wird auch die Spanne der Würfelergebnisse, die zum Erfolg führen. 
Ein vereinfachtes Beispiel: bei guten Skills führt ein Würfelergebnis zwischen 1- 12 zum Erfolg, bei einem schlechten Skill muss man ein Ergebnis zwischen 1-5 erwürfeln. So in der Art etwa.


> und wie werden neue Fähigkeiten erlernt, gibt es Stufen die man aufsteigt und somit neue EP´s die man dann verteilen kann


Ja, es gibt wie in Computer-RPGs auch Erfahrungspunkte für gelöste Aufgaben, Kämpfe etc. durch die man einen Level aufsteigen und sich weiterentwickeln kann.


----------



## Luccah (5. September 2006)

KONNAITN am 04.09.2006 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Luccah am 03.09.2006 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke, jetzt kapier ich auch in etwa das Würfelprinzip    habe nochmal andere Seiten durchforstet (auch die die Ihr mir hier empfohlen habt) da stand in einem Forum, das man sich auch kurzerhand ein eigenes Regelwerk erstellen kann, nun ja, ich hab echt viel Zeit und durch die Tips hier und dem guten (und witzigen ) Movie zu P&P habe ich  mal ein eigenes Regelwerk erstellt (also ich arbeite noch dran), der Einfachkeit halber, habe ich ein Fantasy Szenario gewählt, und dadurch ,das ich nicht allzu viele Leute, die sich mit der RPG Materie auskennen um mich habe, erstmal 3 Akteure erstellt ( einen Krieger, einen Dieb und einen Magier) ich nenne es L.S.R.P: (Luca´s simple Roll Playing) und versuche es so einfach wie nur möglich zu gestalten.
Sicher ich brauche auf jeden Fall noch mehr Infos zum regelwerk, aber die werde ich mir noch besorgen, aber das Prinzip steht zu 70%--immerhin.
Falls Euch noch was für mich Wissenwertes einfällt-NUR ZU!
Wie wird erwürfelt, welchen Schaden man beim gegner hinterlässt? schließlich gibt es ja verschiedene Parameter zu berücksichtigen (Stärke, vwerteidigung, bei Magie Willenskraft, etc) wäre nett wenn jemand, noch dazu was schreiben könnte, ansonsten Danke.
ich habe erstmal 5 Skills gewählt (Stärke,Willenskraft, Geschick, kampfkunst,Verteidigung) +Alchemie beim Magier (Sonderskill) auch habe ich ein paar Gegner erstellt, mit den gleichen Skills und auch Resistenzen.
Nunja, das soll erstmal genügen, bis bald


----------



## Leptosom (5. September 2006)

Luccah am 05.09.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> danke, jetzt kapier ich auch in etwa das Würfelprinzip    habe nochmal andere Seiten durchforstet (auch die die Ihr mir hier empfohlen habt) da stand in einem Forum, das man sich auch kurzerhand ein eigenes Regelwerk erstellen kann, nun ja, ich hab echt viel Zeit und durch die Tips hier und dem guten (und witzigen ) Movie zu P&P habe ich  mal ein eigenes Regelwerk erstellt (also ich arbeite noch dran), der Einfachkeit halber, habe ich ein Fantasy Szenario gewählt, und dadurch ,das ich nicht allzu viele Leute, die sich mit der RPG Materie auskennen um mich habe, erstmal 3 Akteure erstellt ( einen Krieger, einen Dieb und einen Magier) ich nenne es L.S.R.P: (Luca´s simple Roll Playing) und versuche es so einfach wie nur möglich zu gestalten.
> Sicher ich brauche auf jeden Fall noch mehr Infos zum regelwerk, aber die werde ich mir noch besorgen, aber das Prinzip steht zu 70%--immerhin.
> Falls Euch noch was für mich Wissenwertes einfällt-NUR ZU!
> Wie wird erwürfelt, welchen Schaden man beim gegner hinterlässt? schließlich gibt es ja verschiedene Parameter zu berücksichtigen (Stärke, vwerteidigung, bei Magie Willenskraft, etc) wäre nett wenn jemand, noch dazu was schreiben könnte, ansonsten Danke.
> ...



Also erstmal Hut ab von meiner Seite - ohne tiefergehende Kenntnisse der Materie sich daran zu machen, ein Spielsystem auf die Beine zu stellen - Respekt.

Wie kompliziert und realistisch man sein System anlegt bleibt einem in der Regel selbst überlassen. Es gibt extrem komplizierte Systeme die Regeln für jede Kleinigkeit bieten (spontan fallen mir Rolemaster und Megatraveller ein) und es gibt simple systeme die sogar komplett ohne Würfel auskommen (Castle Falkenstein).

Ob und wie deine Regeln funktionieren stellst du schließlich nur im Spiel selbst fest - richte dich auf eine lange Testphase ein.


----------



## Luccah (5. September 2006)

> Also erstmal Hut ab von meiner Seite - ohne tiefergehende Kenntnisse der Materie sich daran zu machen, ein Spielsystem auf die Beine zu stellen - Respekt.
> 
> Wie kompliziert und realistisch man sein System anlegt bleibt einem in der Regel selbst überlassen. Es gibt extrem komplizierte Systeme die Regeln für jede Kleinigkeit bieten (spontan fallen mir Rolemaster und Megatraveller ein) und es gibt simple systeme die sogar komplett ohne Würfel auskommen (Castle Falkenstein).
> 
> Ob und wie deine Regeln funktionieren stellst du schließlich nur im Spiel selbst fest - richte dich auf eine lange Testphase ein.




danke, natürlich wird sich während des Spielens ganz sicher erforderlich hier und da noch einige Veränderungen vorzunehmen. ich hab mich an gängige RPG´s erstmal orientiert mit ein wenig Brettspielcharakter (so habe ich vor für die Alchemie Kärtchen zu machen mit den jeweiligen Integrenzien (4X3 pro Wirkung habe ich erfunden) je nach Skill muss man dann  alle 3 Zutaten für einen Trank mischen, höherer Skill 2 und dann nur noch einen, die Wirkung hat einen Grundwert, dem dann noch der Alchemie Skill zuaddiert wird.
z.B. Heiltrank ( Skill 0) Wirkung 15 LB zurück, wenn Skill z.B. 7 ist, dann eben noch +7, also 22 LB´s.
Dann will ich noch mit nem Inventar arbeiten (dazu auch Karten machen) man kann sie finden oder mächtigere eben in Kisten o.ä.( da muuss ggfs der Dieb dann ran.  )
und ein Vorspielbeginn-Inventar, ich habe mir zu jedem Charakter 6 mögliche Sachen ausgedacht, die je einer Augenzahl zugeordnet sind, der Spieler darf 3 mal würfeln und je nach Zahl bekommt er 3 Sachen ins Inventar ( Dieb z.B. einen Dietrich, leichte Rüstung, die seinen Kampfkunstskill erhöht (bei mir ist der Dieb auch Bogenschütze) oder Talismane die z.B. Geschick um 2 Punkte erhöht usw.
Wie erwähnt werde ich mir sicher noch  Wissen aneignen, was "echte" P&P angeht,würde auch gerne mal solch eins spielen.Mal sehen
Gruss Luca


----------

